# PIAA lights



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

does anyone know a store that carries these lights? i need a replacement for my truck and everywhere ive looked doesnt have these kinds of after market lights.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Lamps or bulbs? Where are you located?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

the lamp. i broke the bracket that holds the light itself in place, so i need the whole thing. im in utah county


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

doesnt auto zone still carry them? i think thats where i picked mine up years ago


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

4 Wheel Parts up here in SLC usually has them, I'm not sure where to get them in Utah County. I'm not sure if you can buy just one though, you might only be able to get them in pairs.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Look at Rockymountainatv/mc


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What is the 4x4 shop, Six, Sates, that is located on 9th south and about 3rd west? they are also located in Orem.


----------

